# Power Steering Fluid



## Routangirl (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a 2010 VW Routan Sel Premium and it is very low on power steering fluid. Can someone tell me the correct fluid to buy?


----------



## lowey (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is the part number for oem fluid

GUS-009-300-1P-M2110


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

Here's what the manuals says:


> Volkswagen Power Steering Fluid +4, Volkswagen ATF+4® Automatic Transmission Fluid *or equivalent licensed ATF+4® product*


You can use any licensed ATF+4® Automatic Transmission Fluid, you should be able to find it at any auto parts store and large retailers that sell transmission fluid.

Here's a link to a list of licensed brands: http://www.centerforqa.com/chrysler-brands/


----------

